# [OT]Suche tutorial zur Programmierung von KDE-Miniprogrammen

## bröggle

jeder kde benutzer kennt doch diese kleinen miniprogramme die sich in die Taskleiste eindocken...  z.b. farbwähler, binär uhr oder der system monitor.

MEine Frage ist jetzt:

1.Gibt es irgendwo ein tutorial dazu?

2. gibt es eine art demo-app dass man so modifizifieren kann wie man es braucht?

natürlich stell ich euch das ergebnis dann vor  :Smile: 

mod edit: +[OT]

amne

----------

## Gekko

In KDevelop z.B. kann man Templates dafür aufrufen.

----------

## bröggle

danke, das hilft schonmal ein stückchen weiter...

aber so richtig verstehe ich das ganze da nicht (hab noch nie mit kdevelop gearbeitet :/ ) und kann nur wenig c++ , dafür aber java ganz gut.

-->Gibts ein tutorial?

->Oder das ganze für java?

^-^

----------

## _hephaistos_

also java IMHO nicht!

max. C# wär noch eine möglichkeit  :Smile: 

hth,

ciao

----------

## bröggle

java =~ c#

Ich habe mich schonmal mit c# befasst, aber es dann wieder aufgegeben, da es wirklich 'ein wenig' Java ähnelt.

Da gibts aber kein Template...

Wenn ich ein Tutorial zu dem Thema hätte würde ich auch mit C++ zurecht kommen, denn Java ähnelt/stamm ab von C++

Oder hat jemand den Source von einem einfachen Miniprogramm?

(p.s.: mein Programm soll nur eine Zahl ausgeben, die sagen wir alle 10 min aktualisiert wird, mehr nicht, evtl. wenns leichter is wäre ein statusbalken auch gut...)

ich glaube der source-code des "Systemmonitor"-Miniprogramms ist wohl am passendsten für meine Bedürfnisse oder?

Oder den der KDE-Digitaluhr...

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *bröggle wrote:*   

> Wenn ich ein Tutorial zu dem Thema hätte würde ich auch mit C++ zurecht kommen, denn Java ähnelt/stamm ab von C++

 

klar, stammt ab! aber ich wette, wenn du noch nie C/C++ programmiert hast, kommst du auch nicht mit einem howto zurecht!

meine meinung: man kann von C++ relativ leicht auf Java umsteigen, aber umgekehrt eher nicht so leicht!

 *Quote:*   

> ich glaube der source-code des "Systemmonitor"-Miniprogramms ist wohl am passendsten für meine Bedürfnisse oder?
> 
> Oder den der KDE-Digitaluhr...

 

is in kdelibs oder kdebase  :Smile: 

hth,

ciao

----------

## bröggle

ohne how to, kann ich aber auch nicht rausfinden ob ich damit zurecht komm...

zu deinem 2. tipp: hilft ja nicht wirklich  :Wink: 

----------

## z4Rilla

es existieren java bindings für kde und qt

http://developer.kde.org/language-bindings/java/

----------

## Earthwings

Die meisten KDE Tutorials sind recht brauchbar, hier insbesondere  Extending the KDE Panel

----------

## bröggle

also ich wollte das tut ausprobieren... aber bei mir kommt der Fehler

```

checking for mcopidl... /usr/kde/3.3//bin/mcopidl

checking for kdb2html... not found

configure: error: The important program kdb2html was not found!

Please check whether you installed KDE correctly.

```

Wie behebe ich das? Google hat mir nur ausgespuckt nicht unbedingt was nützliches ausgespuckt...

Könnt ihr mal schauen ob das beispiel aus dem tut bei euch funktioniert?

----------

## z4Rilla

kam das bei

```
emerge kdejava
```

?

----------

## bröggle

nein als ich das Beispiel aus dem Link von Earthwings ausprobieren wollte (bei ./configure --prefix=/usr/kde/3.3/)

weder slocate noch esearch (emerge -s) finden was

----------

## z4Rilla

jop vielleicht brauchst du auch die aktuelle version der kdelibs

```
jim@z4Rilla jim $ emerge -p kdejava

 

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

 

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.3.2-r1 [3.3.1]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/qtjava-3.3.2

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdejava-3.3.1

```

----------

## bröggle

bash-2.05b# esearch kdelibs

[ Results for search key : kdelibs ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  app-doc/kdelibs-apidocs

      Latest version available: 3.1.5

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 10,302 kB

      Homepage:    http//developer.kde.org/

      Description: API documentation autogenerated from the kde-base/kdelibs package

      License:     GPL-2

*  kde-base/kdelibs

      Latest version available: 3.3.2-r1

      Latest version installed: 3.3.2-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 15,257 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.kde.org/

      Description: KDE libraries needed by all kde programs

      License:     GPL-2 LGPL-2

-->ich hab die neueste KDelib ...

----------

## Linuxpeter

```
# USE="doc" emerge kdelibs
```

----------

## theche

(OT) du willst sicher

source /etc/profile 

in deine ~/bashrc reinschreiben  :Wink: 

----------

## bröggle

hä? den versteh ich jetzt nicht.... weil bei mir bash vorne dransteht?

das hab ich irgendwie mal kaputt gemacht... früher stand da immer das verzeichnis.... aber auch nach source /etc/profile stehr nur <user>@<host> dran.... (p.s. source /etc/profile dauert bei mir recht lange... welchen vorteil hat man davon?)

----------

## theche

ja genau, das sollte diesen effekt haben. is manchmal ganz nützlich zu wissen, wer wo ist...vA beim löschen...

----------

## _hephaistos_

hi!

schon eine lösung bezügl. des kdb2html problems?

ciao

----------

